# [SOLVED] unable to lock administrator directory problem



## bijay_ps (Jun 18, 2011)

I was trying to install gcc by using "sudo apt-get install gcc",using terminal window ofcourse,and i gave me an error msg that
E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open(11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory(/var/lib/dpkg/),is another process using it?

I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 inside windows 7 in E drive.

even I tried "sudo bash" command and after that to install gcc..... but again the same problem... so please help me


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: unable to lock administrator directory problem*

Well, just reboot the machine, and it'll get solved.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: unable to lock administrator directory problem*

the error you are indicating usually means that another resource/process has currently acquired the lock ( i.e it is making some changes of its own..the usual culprit in my cases is the automatic update).
So rebooting should solve it or alternatively you could wait till the lock is freed.


----------



## bijay_ps (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: unable to lock administrator directory problem*

well it worked...... thanks U guys


----------

